# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Idade de aquarios

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Numa tentaviva de sabermos a idade média dos aquarios dos nosso membros aqui fica o novo tópico.

Eu tenho aquarios marinhos a 3 anos, mas, no fim de de 3 anos acabei de instalar o meu ultimo aquario á 3 mesês.

----------


## Gil Miguel

julio  :Smile:  muda ai a opçao de 3 meses para < ou = a 3 meses
ollol  :Wink:

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Bom eu nem montei o meu ainda.  :Icon Cry:  

Mas acho que esse tópico não poderia ficar sem essa informação.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...hreadid=434616

É um reef de apenas 32 anos.  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Constantino Filho

Caro Macieira,
Meu Aquário mais antigo tem 12 anos(O móvel foi reformado há 2 anos). Nele mora meu peixe mais antigo "Brutona", Moroon Golden que fará 11 anos em 3 Fevereiro de 2005.
Seguem fotos de ambos:

----------


## Alexandre Rangel

Olá Julio,

meu reef fará, no mês que vem, 3 anos que está montado. Já descontando um acidente inicial no qual me fez remontá-lo completamente depois de 3 meses de montado.

[ ]´s

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

Olá

Já tenho aquário de recife á 4 anos mas tive um problebazito á cerca de 1 ano ( descolou e teve de ser reconstruido ) daí que tive de recomeçar tudo de novo  .

cumpts,
Alcino

----------


## João Graça

Pessoal, observem la a quantidade de pessoal que tem aquarios a menos de 3 meses.....    :JmdFou2:  
Realmente este mundo e mesmo fascinante, e o numero tende a aumentar, se o pessoal do forum votasse todo.
 :SbOk5:

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá.
Eu tenho o meu aquário montado mais ou menos há 30 meses e o meu inquilino mais antigo é o Chingachgook (peixe palhaço Clark), veio estrear a casa um mês depois, a 1 de Agosto de 2002 e desde então aí vive em perfeita simbiose com a sua anémona (foram inseridos os dois no mesmo dia).
A pergunta que eu tenho para lhe fazer é se sabe qual a longevidade que tanto o Clark, como Moroon Golden podem atingir em cativeiro.
Obrigado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A pergunta que eu tenho para lhe fazer é se sabe qual a longevidade que tanto o Clark, como Moroon Golden podem atingir em cativeiro.


Eu nao sei mas Terry Seigel tem um Amphiprion frenatus que esta no seu aquario ha mais de 21 anos.

Photo Courtesy of Terry Siegel

http://advancedaquarist.com/issues/dec2004/aquarium.htm

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Na data em que respondi a este post está com apróximadamente 1 mês e meio!!!

Daí votar no < = 3 meses...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Roberto,

Também podes encontrar por cá no Aquário Vasco da Gama Peixes de água salgada tropicais com mais de 10 anos.

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Roberto... mais um bocado e esse Amphiprion frenatus nascia antes de mim!!!  :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João Castelo

Há um numero curioso.

reparem, 68 % dos votantes tem um aquario até 1 ano.

Qual o significado ?

Existe muita gente a iniciar-se em relação ao passado ou as desistencias ao fim de 1 ano são muitas ?

JC

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
O meu já fez o primeiro aniversário.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bem... vai fazer agora em setembro 8 anos de agua salgada. Meu ultimo aquario tem 8 meses, mas tenho corais e peixes do primeiro aquario. Os mais velhos sao 2 palhacos que faram em Setembro cerca de 7 anos e meio. A estrela de TV Che Guevara  :Icon Cry:   iria fazer 8 anos. Morreu a cerca de 1 ano porque saltou do aquario. Ainda hoje o tenho guardado todo sequinho...  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

O meu faz hoje 6 dias  :Smile: 

O anterior tinha 8 anos até ter congelado, estou a ver que os palhaços são muito resistêntes a minha fêmea Ocelaris tinha 8 anos e foi a única que sobreviveu em água a 12º durante 2 dias.

Se alguém comprou uma na Zooaquarium no mês de Julho terei todo gosto em pagar o que pedirem por ela.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tenho 1 com 3 anos outro com 4 meses

----------


## José Sousa

o meu 1º tenho á cerca de 2anos e meio
sendo que tenho outro que serve de fragario que tem cerca de 3 meses.
vicio lixado este :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Só com peixes,invertebrados e anémonas,já lá vão 22 anos sem nenhum upgrade.
Estou agora a começar com os corais (moles,porque experiência com os mesmos = a 0).Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Boas

O meu é de Julho de 1999 ou seja fez 9 anos, mudei-o há quinze dias de casa e está para durar, em relação a peixes tive um Zebrassoma, 1 xanturum, 1 frenatus e um C.bicolor e 1 C.Altivelis durante 5 anos e morreram todos num fim de semana em que rebentou a luz e eu não estava, ou seja morreram por falta de ar.Tenho uma Tridacna que sobreviveu e tem 7 anos, e os monte de Rhodactis que tenho têm 9 anos, ou seja o tempo do aqua.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
Tenho aquarios reef há ano e meio e este ultimo tem 6 meses...Nunca tinha tido qualquer tipo de aquarios e está a ser uma experiencia expectacular.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

actualmente cerca de um ano este salgado e três anos de água doce

----------


## Mauricio Foz

O meu esta montado desde Fevereiro de 1998, o habitante mais antigo é um hepatus introduzido em Agosto de 1998, hoje seriam 10 anos e 10 meses. Depois desse já montei ou ajudei a montar vários aquarios.
Antes desse, vários de agua doce, com tamanhos e habitantes variados. 
Um intervalo de +/- 10 anos sem qualquer aquario, época de faculdade (muito pra estudar, muito trabalho pra fazer, muita festa pra participar) e começo de carreira profissional.

----------


## Hugo F Santos

quase 15 dias no salgado e ano e meio da agua com "açucar"

----------


## António_Miguel

Penso que seria interessante fazer uma poll, de quanto em quanto tempo se muda o layout do aquario.

----------

